# Extremely stylish gsp pups



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

The sire is an AKC Field Champion, AFC, Master Hunter. The dam is sired by a 2x NFC. Pictures are at www.thepointkennels.com. This is a repeat breeding and the first litter turned out some amazing pups.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Are you going to stay a while or just advertise?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Are you going to stay a while or just advertise?


I was wondering the same thing o-||


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't care if you come or go, Mr. GSP. Those are some stylish pups, indeed! Chukar hunters who want dogs that run into the next county would be well served with a pup from this litter. People who want a relaxed porch sitter need not apply.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

This is a good looking litter. I actually purchased a pup from this litter a couple weeks ago. My little guy has a 12 o'clock tail, he's very active, he has natural retrieving instincts, he holds a very intense point on birds, he is not afraid of the water. We were on a trip at the Gorge last week and he received a good dosing of water exposure. He would swim out to me on his own. I'm very please with him thus far.


----------



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome and comments guys. Yes they will be chukar chasers and I hope the other pups go to active hunting families like gsponpoint. Thank goodness for the recent rain it may have saved this years hatch. My two boys and I all drew out on sage and sharpies. Just a couple months and the fun begins.


----------

